# Erdbeeren



## Speedy 1.0 (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Mein Cousin hat ein Problem. Er hat Erdbeeren bei sich im Garten, jedoch weiß er nicht wie diese genau heißen und wie man sie vermehrt. Außerdem ist er sich nicht ganz sicher wie man sie dazu bringt zu klettern.




Hat jemand von euch vielleicht einen Rat?:beten

Danke und mfg

Oli


----------



## Mulmig (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erdbeeren*

Hallo,

über Klettern weiß ich nichts, aber diese Pflanzen sehen nach Eisenmangel aus.
Stickstoff/Eisen 'mal googeln.

Liebe Grüße,
Anna

P.S. Ein gutes Forum mit lauter Gartenfreaks ist "forum planten"


----------



## Andreas 1 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erdbeeren*

Einfach mal Hornspäne einarbeiten und mit Stroh abdecken .
MFG.Andreas


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erdbeeren*

okey danke 
Und wie vermehrt man die am besten? Einfach die neuen Triebe unter die Erde geben?

Danke und
LG oli


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erdbeeren*

Hallo Oli,

Klettererdbeeren gibt es eigentlich nicht. (Es sei denn, jemand hat den letzten Jahren eine gezüchtet - man weiß ja nie.). Hängeerdbeeren schon, ist aber eine spezielle Sorte.

Vermehrt werden die Erdbeeren durch die Kindel, die ihr da auf dem dritten Bild hoch gebunden habt. Die sollten auf der Erde bleiben, damit sie wurzeln können. Sobald dies geschehen ist, kann man sie abtrennen und hat eine eigenständige Pflanze.

Wenn Du was haben möchtest, was höher wächst, dann versuch es mit Himbeeren oder Brombeeren.


----------



## danyvet (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erdbeeren*

Für mich schauen die Pflanzerl aus wie Walderdbeeren. Besonders am 2. Bild merkt man es, finde ich.


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Erdbeeren*

hallo,
danke! Meinem cousin wurde beim __ star** gesagt, dass das klettererdbeeren sind

hmm...

Danke und
Lg oli


----------

